# Best way to cook a squirrel



## bowhunterdavid

As a kid back in the 70s my granny would fix us squirrel dumplings , I haven't eat squirrel in years, if I kill it ill eat it, I love deer and wild hogs etc, but can squirrel be cooked on a grill are just pan fry it, my kids wont to give it a try, just would like to know how some of you guys like to fix it, Thanks


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Put them in a pressure cooker for about 5 to 6 minutes to soften them up-then fry them in flour & cooking oil & season to taste. Serve with mashed potato's, etc...Best meat are the back legs-not much else to them-Never tried one on the grill -  probably be okay if marinated in whatever you like best !


----------



## DMCox

I boil the whole squirrel for a while to soften them(skinned and gutted of course). Then I pull the legs off and any meat off the back. Roll them in some egg, then a flour, salt, pepper, and cajun seasoning mix. Throw them in the frying pan then add some hot sauce. They come out great, almost like chicken wings!


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Thanks ,guys for the info, I haven't been squirrel hunt in a long time, that's what I started hunting as a kid and I miss it,im ready to start back.


----------



## WOODSWIZE

Every kid (and grown up) likes BBQ, don't they? Get you and your kids fav sauce and put it on the cleaned cut up pcs of squirrel in a sloooooooowwww cooker (crockpot). After about 7 hours on low pull the easy , fall apart meat off the bones and enjoy on buns or however you like your BBQ -it will be some good mighty fine "Squirrel Q" . Enjoy.


----------



## Flaustin1

I par boil mine then put them on the grill over low heat and baste with a homemade vinegar based bbq sauce.  Pretty good really.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Over low/med coals of a campfire !!!!!!!!!!!  at deer camp !!!!!!!!


----------



## Offroadtek

Brunswick stew is great if you have people that he wouldn't usually eat squirrel. And you don't mind a little cooking. 

Ingredients:
6 or 7 squirrels 
1 pack bacon (reserve the grease)
2 cups chopped onion
1 cup chopped celery
1 TSP. black pepper
4 cups chopped potato
1 bay leaf
1/2 cup salt (for soaking)
1 can lima beans 
2 big cans of whole tomatoes
2 cans of kernel corn
3 cloves garlic 

Soak cleaned squirrels in saltwater for and hour. 
Empty saltwater and add 4 cups water and the tomatoes in a pot and boil the squirrels for and hour.

While they're boiling fry the potatoes, onions and celery. 

After hour of boiling remove squirrels from pot and debone them (at this point the meat pulls off the bone pretty easily). 

Add the meat, fried veggies, bay leave, pepper, Lima beans, corn and garlic to pot and boil for another hour. 

I will usually add other seasonings and sometimes okra. 

It makes a lot and it's delicious. If someone doesn't like squirrel, or more accurately, the thought of eating squirrel, this is the way to cook it.


----------



## TrailBlazer999

WOODSWIZE said:


> Every kid (and grown up) likes BBQ, don't they? Get you and your kids fav sauce and put it on the cleaned cut up pcs of squirrel in a sloooooooowwww cooker (crockpot). After about 7 hours on low pull the easy , fall apart meat off the bones and enjoy on buns or however you like your BBQ -it will be some good mighty fine "Squirrel Q" . Enjoy.



This is what i do except i don't use a slow cooker. I skin and clean them then put them in a pot covered in water and boil them for about 2 hours. The meat is tender and will practically fall off the bone. Then i debone them. When i'm hungry i don't want to wait.


----------



## dawg2

I put mine in a crockpot all day in a broth.  Allow to cool in a covered dish so they don't dry out and pull all meat.  Then use in tetrazini, stews, pot pie, stroganoff, etc., or in any recipe calling for turkey, chicken or beef.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=733214&highlight=squirrel

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=732557&highlight=squirrel

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=731971&highlight=squirrel


----------



## rhbama3

I still like squirrel pan fried and then simmered in brown gravy and onions  till it almost falls apart and then served with rice, toast, and cream pea's.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter

Y'all are making me hungry


----------



## jigman29

Buddy of mine will leave them whole after he skins them and slice them all of down to the bones and soak in dales seasoning and grill until they are done.they can be a little tough but they are good.i usually fry mine but the brother in law from time to time wants a quick snack and will shoot one out of the yard and skin it.the. He puts a huge spoonful of butter in a bowl with the squirrel and nukes it till it's done lol.its way to tough for me but he likes nawing on it forever and really likes it lol.


----------



## Bucky T

DMCox said:


> I boil the whole squirrel for a while to soften them(skinned and gutted of course). Then I pull the legs off and any meat off the back. Roll them in some egg, then a flour, salt, pepper, and cajun seasoning mix. Throw them in the frying pan then add some hot sauce. They come out great, almost like chicken wings!



This ^^^^^

My favorite way to eat them!!

You can also boil them a little to soften them up, then make a homemade pot pie with them.  Same as chicken, just add squirrel.  

My Dad makes a dove/squirrel combo pot pie that is really good!


----------



## fredw

*Squirrel and Rice*

~ 4 squirrels, cut into pieces.
~ 2 cups rice
~ salt and pepper
~ chopped onion, optional

Place the squirrels in a large pot and cover with water. Season with salt, pepper and onion.

Bring to a boil and cook about an hour or until the meat starts to come off the bones.

Remove the squirrel and allow to cool. De-bone and cut meat into small chunks.

Strain the broth to remove any small bones, etc.

Cook the rice in the broth until almost done.

Add the meat to the rice and season to taste with salt and pepper.

Continue to cook until rice is done and the meat is heated through.

Serve with hot cornbread.


----------



## fredw

*Squirrel and Dumplings*

This one works well also......


~ 3 squirrels, cut up
~ 1 egg
~ 2 cups plain flour
~ 3/4 cup broth
~ 1 teaspoon salt
~ salt and pepper

Boil squirrels in four quarts of water until tender. Remove squirrels from broth, let cool, then remove meat from bones. Set aside.

In large bowl, mix flour, egg and one teaspoon of salt with 3/4 cup of broth and roll into ball.

Strain the broth to remove any stray shot then resume boil. Return meat to boiling broth.

On a floured cutting board, use rolling pin to roll the dough ball to a thickness of 1/16 inch. Cut into 1-inch wide strips and drop strips one at a time into the boiling broth. Gently shake pot after last dumpling is added to prevent sticking.

Cook approximately 10-15 minutes until dumplings are tender. Salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## Nicodemus

Fried Squirrels and Gravy.

Clean, wash and quarter squirrels
If they are old, parboil in water till tender
Salt and pepper to taste and roll in flour 
Fry in oil until done, set aside and drain well
Make gravy with the pan drippins`
Put fried pieces back in gravy and simmer on low heat till fallin`-off-the-bone-tender

Serve with mashed potatoes or rice with biscuits

You can substitute Wood Ducks cut up like chicken for this, but they will have to be parboiled first.


----------



## tbrown913

dawg2 said:


> I put mine in a crockpot all day in a broth.  Allow to cool in a covered dish so they don't dry out and pull all meat.  Then use in tetrazini, stews, pot pie, stroganoff, etc., or in any recipe calling for turkey, chicken or beef.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=733214&highlight=squirrel
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=732557&highlight=squirrel
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=731971&highlight=squirrel



What he said!  skin and gut them, and put them in the crock pot whole all day.  then pull all the meat off, and make a pot pie or dumplings.  I really enjoy them this way but I want to fry the next few I kill.

just remember to cut the tail off at the base and rub table salt all over the cut end.  wrap them in paper towels and put in a cool dry place.  at the end of the season mail them to Mepps Spinners with the type of lure you want in return.  You will get several lures for a seasons worth of squirrel tails and a couple bucks in shipping!


----------



## harryrichdawg

If it's a young squirrel, I'll cut it up and fry it.

Usually, I just cook them whole in a crockpot overnight, then pick them off the bone.  Then, the meat goes back in the crockpot.

Squirrel/Rabbit/Turkey and rice.  Strain the broth and return it to the crockpot with the meat.  Add 1/2 lb of rice and cook on low until the rice is done.  If all the broth is absorbed, add some chicken broth.  It's richer tasting anyway.

BBQ Squirrel/Rabbit/Turkey.  Dispose of broth.  Add 1-2 bottles of Honey Hickory Smoke BBQ sauce to crockpot with the meat.  Cook on low for 3-4 hours.

Brunswick Stew.  Strain the broth and set it aside.  Add 2 cans tomato soup, 2 cans white shoepeg whole kernel corn, 2 cans diced petite tomatoes, 2 cans chicken broth, one large diced onion, 1/2 bottle honey hickory smoke BBQ sauce to the crockpot with the meat.  Add enough of the broth back to the crockpot to fill it up and cook on low for 3-4 hours.


----------



## Davexx1

If planning to pan fry the squirrels and wanting them to come out tender, how long do you boil the cut up pieces of squirrel before flouring and frying?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## lolliepop

ive ate many a mess of fried brains too. I love squirrel and rice also. grease and flour'll make anything good


----------



## harryrichdawg

Davexx1 said:


> If planning to pan fry the squirrels and wanting them to come out tender, how long do you boil the cut up pieces of squirrel before flouring and frying?
> 
> Thanks, Dave



Don't know a time, but should be fork tender.  Guessing 10 minutes or so.


----------

